# How to tell what month car was made - Removing intake manifold



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 1992 Maxima GXE engine in my 1990 GXE now. I need to take off the intake manifold and replace those damn fuel lines. I will have to replace the intake manifold plenum gaskets. If I remember correctly there are two gaskets right?


So I'm ordering gaskets online and there's a choice between:


gasket for cars made from August 1998 - July 1992

OR

gasket for cars made from August 1992 - March 1994


How do I tell which one to get for my 1992 engine? They both look the same in the pictures to me!

I'm getting it from this place: 
http://shop.nissanpartstore.com/?make=NI&x=38&y=13


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Go with the earliest one...There is an upper and lower; Good luck...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

production date will be stamped on the sticker in the door frame.

95% chance it's going to be the early model though, as production past about july/92 was for the 1993 model run. (My 93 was built in sept '92)


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> production date will be stamped on the sticker in the door frame.
> 
> 95% chance it's going to be the early model though, as production past about july/92 was for the 1993 model run. (My 93 was built in sept '92)


Just a tip when i had my intake off the upper intake bolts are stiff try tapping the top of the socket with a hammer LIGHTLY it worked for me to break them and when you re tighten them actually torque them i didnt and i stripped one


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Any vehichle made in August or Later is the Next model year. EX 8/92 is a 93 Model. It has been this way for MANY years. So thus your 92 model was made Between 8/91 and 7/92.

But like was said the Production Date will be stamped on the Doorjamb label. Or you can cal the Dealer and give them your VIN#. Personally its easier to open the door. :cheers:


----------

